# Gifted Preachers of 20th and 21st Centuries



## Irish Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2009)

I apologize if this post has been done many times before.

I just wanted to ask the PBers which preachers you think were especially gifted of God in their preaching ministry in the 20th and 21st Centuries.

Here are some of my suggestions (in no particular order).

British:

1. D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones
2. John Stott
3. Dick Lucas
4. William Still
5. James Philips
6. Eric Alexander
7. Ian Hamilton
8. David Jackman
9. Alan Stibbs
10. Sinclair Ferguson

American:

1. James Montgomery Boice
2. Al Martin
3. John Piper
4. Philip Ryken
5. Tim Keller


----------



## KSon (Aug 18, 2009)

To add to the list of Americans:

Arturo Azurdia III

Please, see for yourself:

Spirit Empowered Preaching


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 18, 2009)

Add British:

Rev Prof. Edward Donnelly
Rev Dr. Peter Masters

Add American:

Rev Prof. Joel Beeke


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 18, 2009)

British: Stuart Olyott

American: Michael Phillips


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 18, 2009)

I would second Martyn Lloyd-Jones and believe the term 'Prince of Preachers' is as fitting for him as it was for Spurgeon.

New Zealand has one very gifted preacher - Wally Behan. He moves in the Reformed Anglican tradition.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 18, 2009)

Canadian: Dr. Glendon Thompson.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 18, 2009)

Joel Osteen


----------



## PilgrimPastor (Aug 18, 2009)

Obviously Joel Osteen. He and Creflo Dollar go without saying!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 18, 2009)

What about Paul Washer for the states?

I think no matter what the list we come out with, it will just be the tip of the iceberg. There are tons of preachers who are extremely gifted but don't have such a public platform. I'm sure we have some of those here on the PB.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 18, 2009)

My own Pastor: Charles R. Biggs! 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?mediatype=PDF&SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Rev.^Charles^R.^Biggs


----------



## BertMulder (Aug 18, 2009)

Rev. Herman Hoeksema

Rev. T.C. Miersma


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to add my Pastor also who is gifted of God in staggering ways

Pastor Dr. Robert Burrelli-Grace Bible Church

This link is for him as a guest preacher:
https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=99082117150


----------



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2009)

American: John MacArthur

British: John R. W. Stott


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Aug 18, 2009)

American: Dr. Joseph Pipa


----------



## jason d (Aug 20, 2009)

I would add John MacArthur and Paul Washer... I may not agree with them on all but they are sure staunch gospel proclaimers!


----------



## A.J. (Aug 20, 2009)

Already stated: John MacArthur. His GTY radio program is broadcast in many countries including mine.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm glad folks mentioned Al Martin, MacArthur, and Azurdia. Those were the three "more popular" names I was going to add as well.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 20, 2009)

I would add Joel Beeke and Alistair Begg to the list!


----------



## JennyG (Aug 21, 2009)

Just so long as if you had a list of ONE, it consisted of Martyn Lloyd-Jones!


----------

